# Constantine/قسنطينة/Qasentina (third largest city in Algeria)



## desatento (Jun 15, 2008)

Constantine is a splendid city! Thanks for posting these amazing pictures!kay:


----------



## Truepioneer (Feb 25, 2007)

There is a thread on somewhere on the site about cities with the most beautiful natural settings. I can't believe no one mentioned Constantine!?!?

The gorge setting is absolutely stunning!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Constantine is a really great city, more pics please


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)




----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

wow I love that road! ^^


----------



## Puto (Jan 4, 2004)

Beautiful! :drool:


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

Abdeka, ces photos sont déja postées dans les pages précedentes. Vérifie un peu la prochaine fois avant de poster. Merci


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks a lot abdeka  awesome pics


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

What a gorgeous city. Ive never heard of this city but the setting is beautiful. Maybe more tourists will go after Algeria is perceived as safe. Gorgeous city, would love to visit!


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)




----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

hehe i didnt know there is an another constantine ^_^ kewl


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome place indeed :cheers: the city is very nice, also those areas ^^ out from the city's heart are very nice too


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Thanks christos.







Mentouri university


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## sloid (May 23, 2005)

http://img61.imageshack.us/img61/6965/con5nd2.jpg

breathtaking!


----------



## intensivecarebear (Feb 2, 2006)

ya know, if this city were in the U.S. it would get a million tourists a year! It's so pretty with the landscape and the bridges but unfortunately so unknown to the rest of the worldhno:


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

^^truehno:


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

what an amazing city


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)




----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/go-photos/4187232523/


----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/go-photos/4190297444/


----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/go-photos/4187993852/in/set-72157622876240609/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing new photos from this beautiful Algerian city, Mikou


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

from google:


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

^^ Beautiful! :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## roro987 (Jul 16, 2009)

nice photos :cheers:


----------



## Luis regio+tapatio (Oct 19, 2004)

I cant believe how beautiful and extremely exotic this city is for me, I need to visit it some day im amazed by the mountains the bridges and the rocks.


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

roro987 said:


> nice photos :cheers:


Thanks. :cheers:



Luis regio+tapatio said:


> I cant believe how beautiful and extremely exotic this city is for me, I need to visit it some day im amazed by the mountains the bridges and the rocks.


You're always welcome.


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

http://www.photolibrary.uk.com/comp.html?similar_id=20813698









http://www.photolibrary.uk.com/comp.html?similar_id=20813699









http://www.photolibrary.uk.com/comp.html?similar_id=20879768









http://www.photolibrary.uk.com/comp.html?similar_id=20879757


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

^^ Tu me piques mes sources!!?  Je te pardonne! :lol: :lol:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

abdeka said:


> http://www.photolibrary.uk.com/comp.html?similar_id=20813699


Awesome capture of the city and this bridge


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> Awesome capture of the city and this bridge


Thanks christos. 



















By Rossignolneuf
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=194208


----------



## Koobideh (Jun 27, 2009)

WOW!!! What a stunning city!

I especially love the parts where it's like right on the cliff of the mountains. That looks amazing and just makes it so much more unique and beautiful

Nice pics man


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Constantine its really a very nice, pleasant, great city; i really like that city very much


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Koobideh said:


> WOW!!! What a stunning city!
> 
> I especially love the parts where it's like right on the cliff of the mountains. That looks amazing and just makes it so much more unique and beautiful
> 
> Nice pics man


Thanks Koobideh. 



christos-greece said:


> Constantine its really a very nice, pleasant, great city; i really like that city very much


Thanks christos.


----------



## geoff189d (Jun 4, 2005)

A really wonderful looking city.


----------



## BosniaHerzegovina (Jan 5, 2009)

Love it!


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

geoff189d said:


> A really wonderful looking city.


Thanks geoff189d. 



BosniaHerzegovina said:


> Love it!


Thanks BosniaHerzegovina.


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Statue of Constantine Emperor.





By Michael
http://picasaweb.google.fr/mbulois


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

By Michael
http://picasaweb.google.fr/mbulois


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

By Ravishekar
http://picasaweb.google.fr/cravishekar


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

Constantine, or as called in Algeria "The City of the Suspended Bridges". It has 7 bridges, 4 for vehicles and 3 for pedestrians (correct me if I am wrong).

I have been in this city and it's a must visit for its dizzying landscape (crossing those bridges is a fear factor experience, esp. for an outsider lol), the belittling architecture, and the best cuisine in Algeria.

The winters there are harsh and often snowy.

The name of the city is in relevance to the Roman emperor that founded it.

It's not much of a "party town" like Oran and Algiers, but rather a conservative city like most inner cities in Algeria. To answer some questions posted earlier.


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

By Iyad
http://picasaweb.google.fr/sereeniyad


----------



## espanoldz (Nov 24, 2008)

i love this city... it's so particular!!!


----------



## warden987 (Jul 6, 2009)

it's very nice to see photographs from Constantine.


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

wald el bled


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


















































































































































http://algdz.blogspot.com/


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

This is definitelly the most incredible city I've ever seen in my whole life!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It's nestled in mountain, Am I right? Just amazing.


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Wow! What a very improbable place to a city! Spetacular


----------



## wald el bled (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## wald el bled (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## wald el bled (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## wald el bled (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## wald el bled (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## wald el bled (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## wald el bled (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## wald el bled (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## wald el bled (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## .for.ce.br (Sep 1, 2010)

Is this kind of roof with red tiles typical of Northwestern Africa (Tunisia, Algeria, Morocco)?


----------



## wald el bled (Apr 22, 2010)

.for.ce.br said:


> Is this kind of roof with red tiles typical of Northwestern Africa (Tunisia, Algeria, Morocco)?


Pas forcement en Algérie même a la vielle ville d'Alger (The Casbah) on trouve des terrasses au lieux de la tuile rouge 

regarde ça :

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=870116


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

.for.ce.br said:


> Is this kind of roof with red tiles typical of Northwestern Africa (Tunisia, Algeria, Morocco)?


Red-tiled roofs have been always typical of the traditional villages perched on the Atlas Mountains notably in the Kabylie region in Algeria due to the colder climate there. 




























Coastal Mediterranean cities on the other hand traditionally have no roofs but terraces and balconies.


----------



## .for.ce.br (Sep 1, 2010)

^^ I found it interesting because it looks like the traditional buildings of Portugal with red tiles. The same kind of red-tiled roofs the Portuguese introduced here in Brazil, and are used until the present days...


----------



## wald el bled (Apr 22, 2010)

^^ Merci Kameel02 
voila 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1079347


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

.for.ce.br said:


> ^^ I found it interesting because it looks like the traditional buildings of Portugal with red tiles. The same kind of red-tiled roofs the Portuguese introduced here in Brazil, and are used until the present days...


It's the Mediterranean connection lol. 

I also noticed that Portuguese traditional costumes are similar looking to those from this particular region of Algeria.

Portuguese










Algerian Kabyle.


----------



## wald el bled (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## wald el bled (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## wald el bled (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## wald el bled (Apr 22, 2010)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

Wow, I never imagined Algeria looked like this . beautiful! Thanks


----------



## wald el bled (Apr 22, 2010)

Urbanista1 said:


> Wow, I never imagined Algeria looked like this . beautiful! Thanks


 you're welcome Urbanista1


----------



## wald el bled (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## wald el bled (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## wald el bled (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## wald el bled (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## wald el bled (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## wald el bled (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## wald el bled (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## wald el bled (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Pegasusbsb27 said:


> Is it historically proved or just traditional recognition?


No. it's proved. His name was found here and it was written "Msnsn" which means "our lord" in Berber.


----------



## wald el bled (Apr 22, 2010)

abdeka said:


> No. it's proved. His name was found here and it was written "Msnsn" which means "our lord" in Berber.


Merci abdeka pour l'information


----------



## wald el bled (Apr 22, 2010)

*Le palais du Bey Ahmed Constantine * 



> Guy de Maupassant en parle en ces termes :
> "*Mais nous voici devant le palais d'Hadj-Ahmed, un des plus complets échantillons de l'architecture arabe,*
> *dit-on. Tous les voyageurs l'ont célébré, l'ont comparé aux habitations des Mille et Une Nuits.*





> *Pour sa construction, Ahmed Bey eut recours à deux architectes réputés, El Hadj el-Djabri, originaire de la ville et le Kabyle El-Khettabi.*






Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## wald el bled (Apr 22, 2010)

By sarim batim


----------



## wald el bled (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## wald el bled (Apr 22, 2010)

[/QUOTE]


----------



## wald el bled (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## wald el bled (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## wald el bled (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## wald el bled (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## wald el bled (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## wald el bled (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## wald el bled (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## wald el bled (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## wald el bled (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## wald el bled (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## wald el bled (Apr 22, 2010)

*Le jardin du Palais *


----------



## wald el bled (Apr 22, 2010)

*Le jardin du Palais *


----------



## wald el bled (Apr 22, 2010)

By Rossignolneuf


----------



## wald el bled (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

LLibertyville said:


> I can't tell how much I find my self fascinated with this place, please tell, is it tourist friendly? religiously strict? best time of year to visit? i would really help out.
> 
> Thank you, regards.


I have been to this city before and it's definitely a place I won't forget in terms of its architecture, landscape and cuisine!! Also be prepared to get dizzy as you cross its bridges and don't look down!! :lol:

It is a conservative city as compared to other cities in Algeria and probably not the place to party but you will be fascinated by it's Grand-canyon like landscape and Islamic architecture , especially the mosques and universities. 

It's also a city rich in Roman history and home to Algeria's biggest Jewish community. 

Best time to visit? Most likely spring if you like nature and the chance to clearly observe the landscape. I visited winter time it was snowing and too foggy to see much.


----------



## wald el bled (Apr 22, 2010)

Kameel02 said:


> It is a conservative city as compared to other cities in Algeria and probably not the place to party but you will be fascinated by it's Grand-canyon like landscape and Islamic architecture , especially the mosques and universities.





with the beauty and the cultural richness of Constantine he will not have time to party


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

This city, that I never heard about before, seems really extraordinary. Especially the bridge! Impressive natural setting.


----------



## ChitownCity (May 11, 2010)

Oh my God this place is Beautiful!!!! :rock::master::righton:mg::crazy: I just can't get passed those homes built like they are coming straight out of the rock!! I never seen that before...


----------



## wald el bled (Apr 22, 2010)

*Bains Romain *



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## wald el bled (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## wald el bled (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## wald el bled (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## wald el bled (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Tu peux poster plusieurs photos par post wald el bled, je pense que ce sera mieux.


----------



## giugliano (Sep 1, 2010)

I love this city is so beutiful, and i discover this city, in this forum, in this year, is the best discover of my 2010, AMAZING


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

wald el bled said:


> *Bains Romain *
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


^^ A Roman bath 

Priceless value - aweful negligence hno:


----------



## wald el bled (Apr 22, 2010)

abdeka said:


> Tu peux poster plusieurs photos par post wald el bled, je pense que ce sera mieux.


OK abdeka


----------



## wald el bled (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## sarim batim (Apr 18, 2010)

http://picasaweb.google.com/aldjacirta/DuNouveauConstantine#


----------



## sarim batim (Apr 18, 2010)

http://picasaweb.google.com/aldjacirta/DuNouveauConstantine#


----------



## sarim batim (Apr 18, 2010)

http://picasaweb.google.com/aldjacirta/DuNouveauConstantine#


----------



## sarim batim (Apr 18, 2010)

http://picasaweb.google.com/aldjacirta/DuNouveauConstantine#


----------



## sarim batim (Apr 18, 2010)

http://picasaweb.google.com/aldjacirta/DuNouveauConstantine#


----------



## sarim batim (Apr 18, 2010)

http://picasaweb.google.com/aldjacirta/DuNouveauConstantine#


----------



## sarim batim (Apr 18, 2010)

http://www.constantine-hier-aujourdhui.fr/LesImages/photo_du_mois.htm


----------



## sarim batim (Apr 18, 2010)

http://www.constantine-hier-aujourdhui.fr/LesImages/photos/faouzi_tsabet.htm


----------



## sarim batim (Apr 18, 2010)

http://www.constantine-hier-aujourdhui.fr/LesImages/photos/faouzi_tsabet.htm


----------



## sarim batim (Apr 18, 2010)

http://www.constantine-hier-aujourdhui.fr/LesImages/photos/faouzi_tsabet.htm


----------



## sarim batim (Apr 18, 2010)

http://www.constantine-hier-aujourdhui.fr/LesImages/photos/lumalgerie/page5.htm


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Amazing photos from the city of Constantine


----------



## sarim batim (Apr 18, 2010)

http://picasaweb.google.com/verophil/Constantine30mars_3avril_2010#


----------



## sarim batim (Apr 18, 2010)

http://picasaweb.google.com/verophil/Constantine30mars_3avril_2010#


----------



## sarim batim (Apr 18, 2010)

http://picasaweb.google.com/verophil/Constantine30mars_3avril_2010#


----------



## sarim batim (Apr 18, 2010)

http://picasaweb.google.com/verophil/Constantine30mars_3avril_2010#


----------



## sarim batim (Apr 18, 2010)

http://picasaweb.google.com/verophil/Constantine30mars_3avril_2010#


----------



## sarim batim (Apr 18, 2010)

http://picasaweb.google.com/verophil/Constantine30mars_3avril_2010#


----------



## sarim batim (Apr 18, 2010)

http://picasaweb.google.com/verophil/Constantine30mars_3avril_2010#


----------



## sarim batim (Apr 18, 2010)

http://picasaweb.google.com/verophil/Constantine30mars_3avril_2010#


----------



## sarim batim (Apr 18, 2010)

http://picasaweb.google.com/verophil/Constantine30mars_3avril_2010#


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Constantine city its so amazing and very nice :cheers:


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Tu peux mettre plusieurs photos par post, sarim. Ce serait mieux je pense.


----------



## sarim batim (Apr 18, 2010)

abdeka said:


> Tu peux mettre plusieurs photos par post, sarim. Ce serait mieux je pense.


ok


----------



## wald el bled (Apr 22, 2010)

Taken by me


----------



## trk_mero (Dec 2, 2010)

Bonjour Constantinois et Constantinoise

J;ai une seul question a tout les photographes ?

J'ai pas vu l' ARC naturel qui est sous le monument.

Pourquoi??????

La Reponse est LAAAAAA mon BLOG spaceandhistory.blogspot.com

A PLUS


----------



## TribunusPlebis (Mar 23, 2011)

Jesus! The strangest geographical set to a city I ever seen! Though I think I wouldn't have the courage to live there, I think it is so differently beautiful!


----------



## sarim batim (Apr 18, 2010)

TribunusPlebis said:


> Jesus! The strangest geographical set to a city I ever seen! Though I think I wouldn't have the courage to live there, I think it is so differently beautiful!


you get used to live there as we have done :lol:


----------



## sarim batim (Apr 18, 2010)

*Taken by me :*











By cyborg1500 at 2011-05-11












By cyborg1500 at 2011-05-11











By cyborg1500 at 2011-05-11









By cyborg1500 at 2011-05-11


*by weld el bled :*


----------



## sarim batim (Apr 18, 2010)

*taken by me :*









By cyborg1500 at 2011-04-21









By cyborg1500 at 2011-04-21









By cyborg1500 at 2011-04-13









By cyborg1500 at 2011-04-13









By cyborg1500 at 2011-04-13









By cyborg1500 at 2011-04-13


----------



## sarim batim (Apr 18, 2010)

*Taken by me :*









By cyborg1500 at 2011-05-11









By cyborg1500 at 2011-05-11










By cyborg1500 at 2011-05-11









By cyborg1500 at 2011-05-11















By cyborg1500 at 2011-05-02


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Beautiful! Never thought Constantine was such a nice and unique place. The landscape is really special and the constructions have a lot of character. I see some jewels among the old buildings.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## sarim batim (Apr 18, 2010)

sebvill said:


> Beautiful! Never thought Constantine was such a nice and unique place. The landscape is really special and the constructions have a lot of character. I see some jewels among the old buildings.





Chadoh25 said:


> Very nice!


thanks


----------



## sarim batim (Apr 18, 2010)

*Taken by me :*









By cyborg1500 at 2011-05-02










By cyborg1500 at 2011-05-02










By cyborg1500 at 2011-05-02


----------



## TribunusPlebis (Mar 23, 2011)

sarim batim said:


> you get used to live there as we have done :lol:


One thing's for sure buddy: I would walk around, ups and downs almost everyday, visiting each spot just to look at every natural and man made details. Everything looks absolutely fabulous!:cheers:
Keep posting!


----------



## sarim batim (Apr 18, 2010)

TribunusPlebis said:


> One thing's for sure buddy: I would walk around, ups and downs almost everyday, visiting each spot just to look at every natural and man made details. Everything looks absolutely fabulous!:cheers:
> Keep posting!


i'm glad you like it :cheers:










By cyborg1500 at 2011-04-30









By cyborg1500 at 2011-04-30










By cyborg1500 at 2011-04-29










By cyborg1500 at 2011-04-29










By cyborg1500 at 2011-04-29










By cyborg1500 at 2011-04-29


----------



## sarim batim (Apr 18, 2010)

Taken by me :









By cyborg1500 at 2011-05-02










By cyborg1500 at 2011-04-21










By cyborg1500 at 2011-04-21










By cyborg1500 at 2011-04-21


----------



## sarim batim (Apr 18, 2010)

*by dz forever :*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/algeria888/5598258739/sizes/l/in/photostream/

*by abdeka :*


http://www.panoramio.com/user/141445?with_photo_id=39856758


http://www.panoramio.com/user/141445?with_photo_id=39856758


----------



## sarim batim (Apr 18, 2010)

*by GMS :*












*by dz forever :*



























http://www.flickr.com/photos/algeria888/5590070740/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/algeria888/5589473021/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/algeria888/5590047756/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/algeria888/5586420838/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

Wonderfull, such a beautifull city!


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

https://picasaweb.google.com/annelaurem


----------



## sarim batim (Apr 18, 2010)

*Taken by me :*









By cyborg1500 at 2011-06-08









By cyborg1500 at 2011-06-08









By cyborg1500 at 2011-06-08









By cyborg1500 at 2011-06-08









By cyborg1500 at 2011-06-08









By cyborg1500 at 2011-06-08









By cyborg1500 at 2011-06-08









By cyborg1500 at 2011-06-08









By cyborg1500 at 2011-06-08









By cyborg1500 at 2011-06-08









By cyborg1500 at 2011-06-08









By cyborg1500 at 2011-06-08









By cyborg1500 at 2011-06-08


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

constantine par henrik_hallgren, sur Flickr


constantine par henrik_hallgren, sur Flickr


constantine par henrik_hallgren, sur Flickr


constantine par henrik_hallgren, sur Flickr


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice *.*


----------



## wald el bled (Apr 22, 2010)

*by me *



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

prmd by photography mégaphone, sur Flickr









Mariott

constantine قسنطينة by habib kaki 2, sur Flickr









gms


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

PC300200 by leo_device, sur Flickr


Hamza R.

PC300224 by leo_device, sur Flickr

PC300164 by leo_device, sur Flickr


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Ali H.


Ali H.


E. Islam

city of heights by MedcherifMoubiene, sur Flickr









https://www.facebook.com/KadProd/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Brahim K.


Mehdi K.


Tarek A.


Adel H.


Bill CI


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

https://maps.google.com/maps/contrib/100836539496834907525/photos


https://maps.google.com/maps/contrib/111811980019050703874/photos


https://maps.google.com/maps/contrib/105541702397957306835/photos


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

081 Constantine- French era Apartments Above Bazaar by furkanjavaid, sur Flickr

079 Constantine- Roman-Themed Theatre by furkanjavaid, sur Flickr

082 Constantine- French Era Apartment Building by furkanjavaid, sur Flickr

075 Constantine- Sidi M’Cid Bridge Full Span by furkanjavaid, sur Flickr


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

https://maps.google.com/maps/contrib/115245612010286513825/photos


https://maps.google.com/maps/contrib/105078513498801348818/photos


https://maps.google.com/maps/contrib/105078513498801348818/photos


https://maps.google.com/maps/contrib/105078513498801348818/photos


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

https://maps.google.com/maps/contrib/115855728403309964964/photos


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=707634&page=117


https://maps.google.com/maps/contrib/115855728403309964964/photos


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/simoupic/


https://www.facebook.com/larbi.larouk


https://www.facebook.com/larbi.larouk


https://www.facebook.com/larbi.larouk


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/shootinnng/


https://maps.google.com/maps/contrib/114858189728553058845/photos


https://maps.google.com/maps/contrib/114858189728553058845/photos


https://www.facebook.com/shootinnng/


----------



## Geek-Dz (Dec 13, 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/Allaqta/permalink/268534457033333/


https://www.facebook.com/zakaria.sadouni?fref=gs&tn-str=*F&dti=28225816957&hc_location=group_dialog










https://www.facebook.com/pg/shootinnng/photos/?ref=page_internal

https://www.facebook.com/shootinnng/photos/a.193375107788280/287212595071197/?type=3

https://www.facebook.com/pg/shootinnng/photos/?ref=page_internal

https://www.facebook.com/shootinnng/photos/a.193380757787715/286936575098799/?type=3


https://www.facebook.com/zakaria.sadouni?fref=gs&tn-str=*F&dti=28225816957&hc_location=group_dialog


https://www.facebook.com/Djerdjour-...&dti=204498566770256&hc_location=group_dialog


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

Constantine, Algeria by Alaa Boubekri, sur Flickr

Centre Ville. by Alaa Boubekri, sur Flickr

C O N S T A N T I N E . by Alaa Boubekri, sur Flickr


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

https://maps.google.com/maps/contrib/118260215413156638899/photos


https://www.facebook.com/Taki.Chouchou


https://www.facebook.com/pg/Walidbnhfd/photos/?ref=page_internal


https://www.facebook.com/pg/A.Louadfel.Photography/photos/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/shootinnng/


Ilyes Photographie


https://www.facebook.com/zakaria.sadouni?fref=gs&dti=204498566770256&hc_location=group_dialog


https://www.facebook.com/shootinnng/











https://www.facebook.com/Lilou.Cne


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Algérie by Marco Di Leo, sur Flickr

Algérie by Marco Di Leo, sur Flickr

Algérie by Marco Di Leo, sur Flickr

Algérie by Marco Di Leo, sur Flickr


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Algérie by Marco Di Leo, sur Flickr

Algérie by Marco Di Leo, sur Flickr

Algérie by Marco Di Leo, sur Flickr

Algérie by Marco Di Leo, sur Flickr


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

https://maps.google.com/maps/contrib/111071916599977769551/photos











https://maps.google.com/maps/contrib/111071916599977769551/photos


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

https://maps.google.com/maps/contrib/105322644457691511929/photos











https://www.facebook.com/larbi.larouk











https://maps.google.com/maps/contrib/105322644457691511929/photos











https://www.facebook.com/Fares.cano8k


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/Fares.cano8k











https://www.facebook.com/Fares.cano8k

Constantine 123 - Cité Kheznadar by Rikard Ågren, sur Flickr


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=458797&page=171


----------



## SpiderBHZ (Feb 11, 2015)

Strangely it reminds me O Porto, don't you think?


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

SpiderBHZ said:


> Strangely it reminds me O Porto, don't you think?


Maybe the Bridge and old-looking european heritage can make you remind of Porto. ^^

But IMO the most similar city I know is Ronda, Andalusia in Spain. ^^


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Constantine by hanming_huang, sur Flickr


Constantine by hanming_huang, sur Flickr


Constantine by hanming_huang, sur Flickr


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Constantine by hanming_huang, sur Flickr


Constantine by hanming_huang, sur Flickr


Constantine by hanming_huang, sur Flickr


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Constantine by hanming_huang, sur Flickr


Constantine by hanming_huang, sur Flickr


Constantine by hanming_huang, sur Flickr


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Constantine by hanming_huang, sur Flickr


Constantine by hanming_huang, sur Flickr


Constantine by hanming_huang, sur Flickr


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Constantine by hanming_huang, sur Flickr


Constantine by hanming_huang, sur Flickr


Constantine by hanming_huang, sur Flickr


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Constantine by hanming_huang, sur Flickr


Pont Salah Bey by hanming_huang, sur Flickr


Constantine by hanming_huang, sur Flickr


----------



## UrbanShow24 (Jan 22, 2020)

the most european city outside of europe, France did a good job in the architecture of that country


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Attig Nabil









kokomule









kokomule


----------

